# I made it through the semester!



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:boogiecongrats!!!:clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you did it! congrats!!


----------



## Andrew J (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Good work, I'm glad you made it. I was actually getting worried for you when reading about your struggles, and was hoping you'd get through it. I know myself how awesome it is to have finished a year successfully after struggling to the point of breaking down and crying, considering dropping out and worrying about the possibility of being kicked out. So that's why I'm relieved to know that it worked out for you. :yay


----------



## hannahb (May 17, 2011)

*Congrats!!*



NoSocialButterfly said:


> Though I took my classes online, I still had an enormous of anxiety to deal with. Mainly because of my perfectionism, which really impacts me when trying to write papers. The English class I took this semester I had already withdrawn from 4 times previously. However, I made it through the semester! It was a tough struggle for me, and I had so many times along the way where I wanted to quit. Not just quit the class but quit everything, including breathing. Yeah, I'm always a bit dramatic. I made this experience much tougher than I needed to but I survived. And I owe my therapist a huge thank you. Without him I don't think I would have come this far. So, one more class this summer and I will have my associate's degree. I'm feeling very proud of myself right now.


























WOW, I was actually going to post something SO similar. I didn't know there was anyone else out there who was having such similar problems!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on making it through!!! This is a huge deal! What a victory!!!

I [just barely] made it through this semester myself and I would love to talk about what helped you turn it in if you're interested ...

Hannah


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember my first semester, I was so nervous to even step foot on campus. The feeling of finishing the semester and doing something new in your life is the greatest feeling


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantastic, well done.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome glad to hear!!! :yay


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations! :yay


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

fantastic!!!!!!! I am two-thirds done with my first semester in CC, and struggling a lot in my classes, both to get there every day and to do the homework. Reading your post gave me hope that I can make it


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations!

I didn't finish my degree because I didn't write the term papers for the last two courses I needed (after dropping them several times and finally taking incompletes which I then allowed to lapse to Fs). That was several years ago and I've started taking steps to try to go back, but I'm not at all certain I'll handle it any better than before. It's good to hear you were finally able to overcome.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Congrats!!  :boogie

Good luck everyone! Hang in there


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations! I myself am about to start community college and am very nervous and worried.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Well Done! :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

That's great


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

That's awesome. Being good at the school part of school/ needing to work at it still can be way different things. I am still trying to figure out going back or not after my bachelors because I know how much outside life and hour you're doing otherwise effects things semester to semester. Making another commitment, to actually do something with my life? Ahhhh.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I remember that you were struggling so glad that you made it through to the end. 
94...wow!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good job!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

hannahb said:


> WOW, I was actually going to post something SO similar. I didn't know there was anyone else out there who was having such similar problems!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on making it through!!! This is a huge deal! What a victory!!!
> 
> ...


nice work, but ithin u should try your next seester in class. to be honest it'll prob give u less anxiety...teachers pile the work online i bet


----------

